# Trouble Printing Color on Black Shirts



## farrarbradley (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello, so for a little bit of an introduction I am printing everything myself and I only have a one color printing station. I tried to print red onto a black shirt but I noticed no matter how much ink I printed it would simply just soak right into the shirt and the design would only faintly show. I am using water based inks to print my shirts. However, since I have a one color printing station it is nearly impossible to do a white under base. I really need some help and would appreciate any feedback as I am in a hurry to get orders done. Thank you


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

You've answered your own question, you have a one colour press and need to do a two colour setup of underbase and red.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

If you print on cotton, then discharge additive is the easiest option.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could try an opaque ink like Permaset Supercover. The red won't pop like it would with a white underbase but it will show.


----------



## farrarbradley (Jun 29, 2018)

utero said:


> You've answered your own question, you have a one colour press and need to do a two colour setup of underbase and red.


So essentially the only way to do this is if I was to create a white under base before printing?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

farrarbradley said:


> So essentially the only way to do this is if I was to create a white under base before printing?



You were just given 2 alternatives to a white underbase. Did you read all posts?


----------



## stewicide42 (Dec 8, 2016)

use one strokes colormax true red. hit-flash-hit and it will cover fine.


----------

